# Arnold Schwarzenegger Encyclopedia of Modern Bodybuilding PDF?



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Has anyone got this in a PDF format that they could send me please, it would be greatly appreciated..

I'll reward you with some reps :thumb:


----------



## Machine1983 (Nov 27, 2013)

uv no chance


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Machine1983 said:


> uv no chance


What makes you think this?


----------



## oz72 (Nov 10, 2011)

EFC said:


> Has anyone got this in a PDF format that they could send me please, it would be greatly appreciated..
> 
> I'll reward you with some reps :thumb:


It's on torrents last time I looked

here's a link

http://isohunt.to/torrent_details/6148890/Arnold-Schwarzenegger-The-New-Encyclopedia-Of-Modern-Bodybuilding-P2P


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

oz72 said:


> It's on torrents last time I looked
> 
> here's a link
> 
> http://isohunt.to/torrent_details/6148890/Arnold-Schwarzenegger-The-New-Encyclopedia-Of-Modern-Bodybuilding-P2P


I'll give it a try, thanks


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

I have a copy of that got it for a birthday prezzy of the wife....that was 16yrs plus I haven't seen it in book shops since...


----------



## Casper13 (Sep 20, 2013)

Machine1983 said:


> uv no chance


Sais the man in Red lol


----------



## Machine1983 (Nov 27, 2013)

waterstones sell it for 29.99


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

I did have it no idea where i got it from just a quick search around took about 5 mins to find

I also have it as a book far to big to comfortably read tho!


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

mrwright said:


> I did have it no idea where i got it from just a quick search around took about 5 mins to find
> 
> I also have it as a book far to big to comfortably read tho!


Well you could read it bit by bit and rest it on a table........ :lol:


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Classicone said:


> I have a copy of that got it for a birthday prezzy of the wife....that was 16yrs plus I haven't seen it in book shops since...


I'll send you my address and you can post it my way if you want :lol:


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Classicone said:


> Well you could read it bit by bit and rest it on a table........ :lol:


I dont have a table haha

Seems a good book from the bits i have read tho


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Its a big one !


----------



## plym30 (Jul 16, 2008)

I bought it new off amazon a few weeks back for £15 delivered. It's a beast of a book though, going to take me an age to read it


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2013)

stoatman said:


> Its a big one !


Just like Arnie


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Ps - Definitely on torrents


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

EFC said:


> I'll send you my address and you can post it my way if you want :lol:


What the wife or the book... :lol:


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

mrwright said:


> I dont have a table haha
> 
> Seems a good book from the bits i have read tho


Yes a very interesting and is full of information ,with a great load of exploded diagrams..


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Classicone said:


> What the wife or the book... :lol:


I'll have the book but I'd settle for the wife though :lol:


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

EFC said:


> I'll have the book but I'd settle for the wife though :lol:


NO matey keeping both as they have been very good to me over the years... :thumb:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Classicone said:


> Yes a very interesting and is full of information ,with a great load of exploded diagrams..


Worth buying then? Could be something to pick up after christmas.


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

Adz The Rat said:


> Worth buying then? Could be something to pick up after christmas.


Well I think so Adz but each to there own ....I think its a good book a little pricey but if you shop around you may find a copy at half the price... :thumbup1:


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

Adz The Rat said:


> Worth buying then? Could be something to pick up after christmas.


Why not before or spread the word around for a prezzy for you... :lol:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Classicone said:


> Why not before or spread the word around for a prezzy for you... :lol:


Haha yea good idea


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Great book :thumb:


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Im pretty certain I have this on my computer, will have a look tomorrow night


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

plym30 said:


> I bought it new off amazon a few weeks back for £15 delivered. It's a beast of a book though, going to take me an age to read it


I'm surprised that there weren't exercises in it that you use the book as a weight to perform them with.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Send me if u find it :thumbup1:


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Girl friend bought me it for Christmas


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Don't know what all the fuss is about.....I mean what the fcuk does Arny know......... :lol:


----------

